# Thoughts on moms that smoke marijuana



## Mommadestiny7

Now I know this is a very controversial subject. But I want to know people opinions. I smoked marijuana a lot in high school and of course when I got pregnant I stopped. I have a nine month old now and I'm thinking about smoking again. I have very bad anxiety and sometimes get very stressed out and feel that it would help. I feel that it would give me more patience when it comes to my son and help me relax. I don't need to be judged or anything so if that's what you're hear to do please don't even bother commenting. I'm simply wanting to hear opinions on the matter and if you think it's right or wrong :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I would say it's not a great idea especially if you are at home and the sole carer at that time for your son even if he's in bed.

I wouldn't drink or do anything that could change my state of mind and clarity of thought unless someone else was looking after my child because I think it's important to be clear minded in case there is an emergency or she wakes up at night.


----------



## Alyssa Drough

Some people have a glass of wine or a beer to wind down. I think weed is far better than alcohol, and I don't even smoke it. Honestly I've considered it after a rough day once lo is in bed or my oh is home so I can go outside.


----------



## wookie130

I think it's a bad idea. And that is my opinion!


----------



## ClairAye

Wannabe Mommy said:


> I would say it's not a great idea especially if you are at home and the sole carer at that time for your son even if he's in bed.
> 
> I wouldn't drink or do anything that could change my state of mind and clarity of thought unless someone else was looking after my child because I think it's important to be clear minded in case there is an emergency or she wakes up at night.

I'm against drugs anyway, but this! :thumbup:


----------



## AJCart

My personal opinion is absolutely not. I wholeheartedly disagree with doing anything that affects my mental clarity in any way when my daughter is in my care.

I would suggest seeing your doctor with regards to your anxiety.


----------



## tinymumma

I don't see a problem with it. Once LO is in bed, asleep, having SOME isn't really an issue in my eyes. As long as your not smoking so much you pass out. I used to smoke all day, everyday before I fell pregnant. I don't really miss it but am not opposed to having some again now I'm a mum. In my personal opinion if you can't have a normal life and can't help acting like an complete idiot whilst high, then you shouldn't smoke. For things like pain, anxiety, food issues and such, its far better for you than any pharmaceutical. Better than alcohol too and that's completely legal. As long as you aren't stupid about it and you know you're limits, than there really shouldn't be an issue


----------



## HBGirl

I would never do anything that could get my child taken away from me. I value her far too much to loose her.


----------



## wookie130

If it isn't something I would do in front of my kids for some sort of a reason, then I probably shouldn't be doing it period.


----------



## mayb_baby

I wouldn't but my reasoning is it's illegal, I have a glass or two of wine to unwind but again I don't get drunk and my oh is here with me and he doesn't drink really unless we are going out. X


----------



## missk1989

I really think it is a bad idea. Firstly, second hand smoke, no matter whether it is weed or tobacco, is harmful to you or your child. Secondly, it is illegal and if reported by a neighbour etc could get you in trouble with child services. Finally, what happens if as a result of you smoking weed and being "relaxed" you then misjudge situations endangering your child?

There are other ways to help with anxiety. My view on mums that smoke marijuana are that they are careless and lacking in common sense.


----------



## Foogirl

I wouldn't. I'm quite an anti drug person, but I'll be honest, I wouldn't drink a glass of wine of an evening either with a very small child. As has been said, I prefer to have a clear head. Instead of thinking about using drugs to wind down and sort anxiety issues, why not look for a therapy that helps, without a mind altering substance. If you are genuinely struggling with some kind of mental issue, then drugs or alcohol isn't the best way forward.

I find people use all sorts of excuses to drink/take drugs in their daily life when there is always an alternative to help you de-stress.

Can I also add, that by asking people if they think it is wrong, you are actually looking for judgement. I answered about what I would do, and I don't judge anyone for choosing to drink or take drugs if they wish. I do, however, think it is a risky thing to do with a small child in your care. Look at it this way, if you are caught driving a car having smoked weed, you would be arrested. If it's dangerous to be in control of a car high, then it is far more risky to be in charge of a child.


----------



## Bex84

I personally think its a bad idea but then I am anti drugs and I don't drink alcohol personally. I wouldn't take, smoke or drink something that would impare judgement due to even when children in bed accidents can happen or even if wake up. I would try and find a healthy way to deal with anxiety rather than relying on any substance (and I am not saying this in a judgemental way)


----------



## Ummi2boyz

Bex84 said:


> I personally think its a bad idea but then I am anti drugs and I don't drink alcohol personally. I wouldn't take, smoke or drink something that would impare judgement due to even when children in bed accidents can happen or even if wake up. I would try and find a healthy way to deal with anxiety rather than relying on any substance (and I am not saying this in a judgemental way)

Exactly. 
What's more, smoking will only alleviate the stress/anxiety for a short period of time. And what will you do after? Because it will come back. Smoking will not make the cause of your anxiety disappear. 
As some PPs have said, try to find another way to fix your anxiety problems. Counselling and therapy will be of more help in the long run.


----------



## redneckhippy

I don't smoke or really drink personally, but in my home state marajuana is legal, so in that case, I don't see how it would be any different than have a glass of wine...which plenty of perfectly responsible parents do. Of course, if you are breastfeeding, you would need to consider whether it would pass to your baby, just as you would alcohol.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

wookie130 said:


> If it isn't something I would do in front of my kids for some sort of a reason, then I probably shouldn't be doing it period.

That makes little sense. There are lots of things children shouldn't see, because they're too young, but it doesn't mean adults shouldn't do them. Do you never have sex, watch adult content TV shows, listen to adult content music?

Personally I do think it's a bad idea, as a fellow anxiety sufferer weed has made that about 1000000x worse in the past (as has alcohol, and to a lesser degree caffeine).
I don't necessarily think it's wrong, though. If you've done it enough in the past to know your limits then it's not like you're going to get off your face with a child in the house. I often have a glass or two of wine after Lucas has gone to bed, I don't get so out of it that my judgement would be impaired, it just helps me to wind down and if I felt myself getting drunk, I'd stop. I see no difference with someone smoking weed.
I also wouldn't have thought it was enough to get you into trouble with SS.


----------



## katherinegrey

I think it's a really bad idea. I am pretty anti drugs anyway to be honest. I think using anxiety and keeping calm for your son to justify drug use is just an excuse. Weed is known to put you at increased risk of mental disorders. If you were genuinely wanting to sort your anxiety and be the best parent for your son, you wouldn't turn to illegal substances, you'd seek proper help. 
If your son wakes up in the night, bumps his head, and you have to take him to hospital, would you risk nurses and doctors smelling drugs on you or suspecting you'd been using something due to bloodshot eyes or something? Because I imagine if they have an injured child in and they suspect the mother is on something they have certain procedures to follow. 
I'm not even saying never have it ever again, I'm saying whilst in care of a child, or if you will be in care of a child whilst still under the influence, it's irresponsible.


----------



## BabyMamma93

i smoked weed day in day out before being pregnant, of corse the day i found out i didnt touch a bit. a couple weeks ago i was real stressed and LO had gone to bed, i just really wanted a little bit. my OH smokes, so it was there, and always is, i had a little bit of his.
people say about your state of mind changing and yes, it does, but everyone is different. my friend can have a joint and she is comotosed for hours, cant be bothered moving, cant be bothered talking, hardly does anything. another friend however, (which i will add i DO NOT agree with) smoked weed right through her pregnancy, and after she had her baby - after labour her mum brought her one to the hospital and she smoked it there!. as far as i know to this day she still smokes it day in day out and it doesnt affect her abilities to care for her little girl. 
nor did it me. when i have a smoke i actually have more energy and motivation to do things, im up cleaning, sorting things etc, and i am 100% alert for my little boy, ive only ever had a few, and only ever when my LB is in bed.

i wouldnt tell someone else to go for it bcos like i say everyones different and im not the kind of person to tell someone to take drugs, but you know what you are like, and only you can make the decision yourself


----------



## wookie130

Kate&Lucas said:


> wookie130 said:
> 
> 
> If it isn't something I would do in front of my kids for some sort of a reason, then I probably shouldn't be doing it period.
> 
> That makes little sense. There are lots of things children shouldn't see, because they're too young, but it doesn't mean adults shouldn't do them. Do you never have sex, watch adult content TV shows, listen to adult content music?
> 
> ...
> 
> I also wouldn't have thought it was enough to get you into trouble with SS.Click to expand...

I sort of knew that this would come up after I posted it, actually, and I did misstate what I meant to say. Let me try this again. If it's something I wouldn't want my children to eventually be doing, then it's probably something I shouldn't be doing, PERIOD. In other words, if the idea of my child smoking weed in the future bothers me, and it's something that I would punish him/her for if he/she were caught smoking it, then I better not be doing it myself. Live by example. And that's how I feel about it. I'm really not a fan of drugs. I support the use of medical marijuana, under a doctor's supervision and advisement, but not for self-diagnosed conditions, or for recreation, particular when there are children in the vicinity. I hope that corrects what I meant to say earlier.

As far as the SS thing goes, it WILL get you in trouble, actually. I have first-hand experience with this in my former marriage...I had a 15 year-old stepson who smoked weed with his biological mother at a party, and someone turned his mother in to the Department of Human Services. This nearly had her 6 year-old twin daughters removed from her home, and she was assigned a social worker that performed regular home assessments. Under Iowa code, smoking pot in the presence of a minor child is considered child abuse, and has merited the removal of children from households.


----------



## Lief

I wouldn't do it, reason being a woman I know has 3 kids, one of them is a young baby, she occassionally smokes weed when the kids are in bed.
A while back she got some really bad news. The older two kids weren't home at the time, just mom and baby. This woman ran out of her house and left the baby alone, not thinking clearly because her mind was elsewhere. She had only smoked one joint, not even finished when she got the news yet it affected her enough to forget her baby was alone with her and not out with the other kids. It was only hours later that she remembered the baby, thankfully someone had seen her run out and heard the baby crying so they went in and got the baby. 

Smoking weed affects different people in different ways, if there is any other way that you can calm your anxiety though I'd try that route first.


----------



## BabyMamma93

this thread has been on my mind all weekend..
to me it doesn't make sense to self meditate for anxiety, weed makes you paranoid, it makes your heart beat faster, it can cause panic attacks, and smoking weed is known to cause anxiety, so i don't understand why you would consider taking weed to help with anxiety.
of corse im not judging you nor am i saying absolutely do not smoke weed, bcos i you want to you will anyway, i guess its just been on my mind alot and i needed to get this out!


----------



## nic18

I wouldn't. I couldn't risk getting my son taken off me, no way.


----------



## BabyMamma93

i will just add.
i didnt think there was a risk of having children removed if you smoke the odd joint?


----------



## Andypanda6570

. I am in the U.S. and my friend got her child taken away because she would not go to school, she is 16.. I don't know how it is anywhere else, but here, it is possible to have them taken away not permanently , but temporarily and that is enough reason for me, why I would never do something very irresponsible.. JMO:flower:


----------



## nic18

Surely there is a risk of the child or at least social services getting involved as its illegal in most places.


----------



## ClairAye

You would assume that smoking it alone is no reason to take them away and that they would look into everything else, like if you smoke but are able to look after your home and children or not? I have no idea though!


----------



## Foogirl

ClairAye said:


> You would assume that smoking it alone is no reason to take them away and that they would look into everything else, like if you smoke but are able to look after your home and children or not? I have no idea though!

I guess it comes down to what they will consider as neglect. It might be that smoking weed when you are in sole charge of your children is enough to constitute neglect.:shrug:


----------



## pinklightbulb

I smoke it. I have OCD/health anxiety and depression. I find myself much calmer and able to withstand more stress and in turn it helps me be a better parent. It doesn't compromise that at all, for me.


----------



## wookie130

It depends on where you live, and what the laws state for your locality. Where I live (Iowa, U.S.), smoking pot in the presence of a minor (which doesn't necessarily mean IN FRONT of the child...one has to basically be smoking it under the same roof while the child is there in the house) is considered child abuse under Iowa code. This can get your kids removed (usually temporarily), and I've seen it happen. But again, it depends on where you live, and the law in your area.


----------



## Larkspur

As this is in the teen parenting section, I'm going to guess you're at least still young, if not a teen. 

There are a lot of good reasons to choose some other method for dealing with anxiety and stress than taking drugs, not least of which is that as a teenager, smoking weed is literally damaging your brain and affecting it for decades to come. Human brains are not fully mature until the mid-20s, and using drugs to deal with stress now may mean that in the future you find it much harder to deal with anxiety without drugs, and have to take larger and larger doses for the same effect. It also increases your risk of developing other psychiatric disorders, like schizophrenia and depression.

I am not personally against weed, I would be happy to see it decriminalised even though I don't enjoy it myself. But I do think it's risky to use it regularly as a young person.

You could try learning meditation, having counselling, spending more time exercising, or talking to a doctor about prescription medication as proven alternatives for decreasing anxiety.


----------



## Googiepie

I would say it depends on how it affects you. My OH's cousin stayed with us for a while after she had a baby. She started smoking weed again a few months after her LO was born, she would pass out and wouldn't be able to hear her baby crying when she woke up in the middle of the night. They were in the same room! I had to go downstairs and shake her awake pretty much so she could take her of her baby. I have nothing against smoking weed but I think it's a better idea to do so if there is someone else to take care of baby while you wind down.


----------



## tasha41

Smoking weed may help with your anxiety in the moment, but there is a lot of debate about whether or not long term use causes or exacerbates anxiety and other mental health issues.

Personally, my long term well-being is not worth the risk, so I choose not to smoke weed (I also don't really drink, and I don't smoke cigarettes). I didn't really enjoy it before I had my daughter though so maybe it would be different if I had. 

I have also have some diagnosed anxiety issues, have been to cognitive behavioural therapy (I felt like it was a waste of time and stopped going, but I have realized I do apply some of the techniques in my day to day life)... I have some triggers and I bring my lorazepam prescription with me pretty much anywhere I go, in the event that I have a panic attack. Unfortunately, it really just masks the symptoms of your anxiety attack while the thoughts are still in your head. 

I would suggest CBT for sure, or even just talking to your GP about it...


----------



## Kiki1993

Hi, I don't really belong here but thought I'de add to what others have said. I know someone close to me who was a teen mum, she smokes weed in the house (apparently when LO is in bed) .. I am close tot his person but we lead VERY different lives. Anyway she says she smokes at the front door or in living room while her kid is in bed, let me say that stuff stinks, second you go in her home you can smell it, it sticks to her clothes, to her LO, honestly, you could lose your child, unlikely (social workers seem to turn a blind eye to it) in my area there are so many weed smokers with kids who have social workers and nothing is done to them :shrug: 
Personally to me, it's not a case of "it's better than alcohol" it's a case of a glass of wine with a meal wont lose your child, smoking weed could which is too much to risk.
You mention feeling anxious, I suffer anxiety and have you tried kalms? I've tried quite a few things - kalms, relaxing bubble baths to unwind, changing my diet, cutting caffeiene, have "me time", avoid stressful situations... maybe speak to a doctor about it? 
I really hope you find something that sin't risky that helps you, anxiety is a scary thing to have and hard to talk about, talking about it on here is a good first step :flower:


----------



## Pearls18

My opinions on smoking weed aside, I think your reasons are flawed, smoking drugs to alleviate anxiety is not appropriate, it's a temporary band aid that'll probably exasperate the situation in the long term. Self medicating with weed, alcohol, whatever is not the way of battling the issue.


----------



## housewifey

I agree with the majority of previous posters- I don't agree with it. Imagine you fell asleep and woke up shortly later to the smell of smoke- judgment impaired you run out of the house without realising your LO is still inside. There are many more examples I could give of why not to do it. With regards to anxiety it will deffinitley make it worse in the long run, what about when your son is 16 and has a mum with serious anxiety and paranoia which can only be controlled with weed' and so your son will probably want to smoke to?! I'm not judging but just trying to get you to think of the other side of it- sounds like you obviously think it's a good idea to begin with.

I don't ever drink when my daughter is in my care, that includes when she is in bed and I am the only one in the house- i'd never forgive myself if something happened and I wasn't in a fit state to drive her to hospital or something.


----------



## Eliza_V

What the others said. Why impair your judgement if you are his sole carer? Not to mention it's a reason for getting investigated by social services. As a fellow anxiety sufferer, I would advise you to see your GP - not jsut for medication, but for something like CBT as it's a more permenant solution.

Also, why waste what (presumably) limited funds you have on it?


----------



## Kiwiberry

To be honest I think it is perfectly ok as long as you are not breastfeeding. I know what it's like to have bad anxiety and it really does help with that. I have bad social anxiety and I used it for 10 years to help me out. I stopped when I got pregnant and only plan to start again when I am 100% done with breastfeeding. I would also only smoke outaide. 

Also like others have said it really all depends on how you react to it. For me, I dont act any different than when I am not smoking. It just helps with my emotions and calms me down. I have a natural high tolerance to it and need to smoke a ton of medical grade to even feel the effects. Everyone reacts differently and some better than others. No one can even tell if I have smoked.

For those advocating medication, to be honest it's far worse for you than a natural plant. For so many reasons.

Also smoke out of a vaporizer. It's much better than inhaling combust ed materials.


----------



## beanzz

I think everything in moderation. Don't get so high you (not you personally, just "you" as in anyone iykwim) wont be able to look after your child if there's noone else there. Not around them, go outside like you would a cigarette. Things like that, that are pretty much common sense. I wouldn't ever say never do it as I've smoked it once or twice when FOB has LO so I'd be a hypocrite.


----------



## rebeccalouise

I wouldn't do it, because I'd never, ever risk losing my daughter. end of. 

If your anxiety is bad, you should go and see your doctor.

If you have a bad day, find another way to wind down, don't turn to drugs to fix your problems.


----------



## Mannie89

Recreational use of marijuana is legal in my state... I say go for it! As long it doesn't make you a complete idiot zombie then I don't see a thing wrong with it. Now, if were illegal, I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Kassy

The thing is people think Maryjane is pretty bad stuff. But yet as soon as anxiety is mentioned they want you to go to a doctor and get put on antidepressants and beta blockers which are bloody well awful and can cause loads of side effects. I don't smoke weed but I know people that do and they are far more aware/chilled out/mature then many of the other people I know that don't smoke.

There's a lot of ignorance in this thread. I suffer from bad anxiety myself and the drugs I was prescribed made me very Ill and lethargic.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've never taken medication for anxiety but I have smoked weed with anxiety and it seriously exacerbated it to the point I was still affected months later. It was terrifying. It's not the harmless drug people like to make it out to be and to dust over the fact that it can make MH problems a lot worse is irresponsible.


----------



## NC23

I gotta say I smoked marijuana before becoming pregnant at least once a day. It didn't effect my fertility at all considering this is the second time I became pregnant in less than a year (first ended in not mary jane related miscarriage) and this is also the second time I had unprotected sex during that time. 

Honestly I've taken a lot of doctor prescribed meds for my anxiety and all of them gave me stronger and more restricting effects than any marijuana I've ever smoked. 

I am not done with it for the rest of my life. I work at a restaurant and couples come in with babies all the time and order a few drinks. I know my body and my limits and I know that a hit of weed is nothing compared to a drink or two. (for me personally anyway)

When it comes to impaired judgment, everybody is different I guess, but it's never made me feel like I wasn't in control. The most it does for me these days is relaxes my muscles and makes my food taste awesome. Compared to the clonazepam I was prescribed which made me feel 10x more dazed and made me fall into a deep sleep.


----------



## misspriss

If it were legal in my state, I would view it the same as alcohol. It isn't legal here

I used to smoke it when I was younger, looking back I was self medicating my anxiety. It didn't make me paranoid and made my anxiety better. It is illegal, so I don't do it now as a mother.

I find the xanax and ativan legally prescribed to me have the ability to impair me far worse, although I take he smallest dose possible so they don't. I would rather smoke legal weed than take benzodiazepines, as they can quit working easily and you have to take more and more to be effective, where I didn't find that to be the case with weed, but it had the same calming effect.


----------



## ellielouise

Personally I am very anti drugs and this to me is a massive no no.

After my Mum & Dad split up, my Mum took to smoking weed. I was 6 and already knew what the smell was, knew what it looked like, to me that is disgusting. I remember my Mum asleep on the sofa comatosed after smoking, my school clothes smelt of it, by the age of 10 I was watching her at night whilst smoking a normal cigarette after getting high as I was petrified she would fall asleep and set light to the house. One night she fell asleep after putting some chip fat on to heat up and set light to the kitchen, the smoke alarm didn't wake her and I had to call 999 for fire brigade at age 11 because my Mum was too high to do it herself. Finally, I broke down to my Grandparents and moved in with them. They were horrified and had no idea this had been going on, it gave my Mum the motivation to shape up. She moved house, never saw the bad influences again, met my step dad who is wonderful and hasn't smoked weed in 10 years or cigarettes for that matter! She is now the best person and a lovely Mum to me and very remorseful for what she put me through. It breaks my heart to think of any child feeling how I did when I was little. 

Luckily for me, none of my friends do drugs & my Husband is very anti drugs too, so this for me would never ever be an option.


----------



## wookie130

Aside from whether or not it alleviates anxiety...SMOKING marijuana is really bad for your health. It can cause severe respiratory issues, and damage the lungs. It smells like shit, too, but hey, that's another issue, I guess.

I'm glad my own mother never smoked weed when we were kids. I guess I'm following suit, because I wouldn't dream of smoking pot...there are too many ramifications, all carrying the possibility that my children will be the ones who pay the price in the long run.


----------

